# Why should i get a job rather than an SA citizen?



## SAlover (May 27, 2010)

*Work permit - Why should i get a job rather than an SA citizen?*

Hi,

I love South Africa and am a 26yr old from London. I have secured a life partner visa but to gain a work permit i need to prove why i should get the position over an SA citizen. I have the job offer but the company is unsure as to how to write this. Can anyone help PLEASE? It's driving me crazy!

Thanks


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry - can't help but have you considered using an immigration agent?

I know of people that have made use of Fragomen in the past with good success.


----------

